# How much seachem prime for a 2.5 gallon tank?



## nevandavismom (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. I bought some seachem prime because everyone says that is the best but I am having trouble because it looks like the instructions are for much larger tanks. I have a 2.5 gallon tank. Can you please help me do the math? 

ok, the instructions says "1 capful (5 ml) for 50 gallons" 

and it says "each cap thread is approximately 1 ml". 

1 ml would be for 10 gallon tank right? 

so how much do I put in for 2.5 gallon tank, 0.25 ml? 

and then for 50% water changes with the new water I would be adding 0.125 ml. is that right? how do I even measure that?

TIA


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

You could see if you could get a standard medicine dropper. It's around 20 drops per ML, or for treating the tank, 2 drops per gallon.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

+1 to Veloran, it is two drops per gallon. The smallest bottle of Prime has a cap with a dropper hole on it. You would need an eye dropper if your bottle doesn't have the dropper cap.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

actually with the new packaging of Prime the smallest bottle doesn't have a dropper cap.

you want to add 2 drops per gallon, or for your tank 5 drops.


----------

